# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Bloed onderzoek

## mauric

Mag men labo testen 100% geloven??

Een week geleden heb ik,zoals jaarlijks mijn bloed laten onderzoeken. De uitslag was goed,en niet veel verschil bij het vorige jaar. Vorig jaar was mijn PSA,voor prostaat onderzoek 2,60. Nu was het 5,00. We zijn nu een week later, en ik heb opnieuw een bloedonderzoek laten doen,alleen voor PSA. De uitslag was anders dan de week ervoor. 2,70 ???? Hoe kan dat nu!! Ik heb dit aan mijn arts gevraagd,en die kon mij daar niet op antwoorden. Dus voor mij zijn labo onderzoeken niet betrouwbaar.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo mauric,

Ik heb even voor je gekeken en vond het volgende:

Andere oorzaken voor een verhoging van het PSA kunnen zijn: goedaardige prostaatvergroting, trauma, infectie.
(Bron: https://www.centrumvoorurologie.nl/verhoogdpsa)

Dus kan zijn dat je een tijdelijke infectie had, lab onderzoeken worden altijd gecheckt, dus lijkt me sterk dat er een fout is gemaakt, alhoewel dat altijd kan voorkomen... maar een infectie zou best een verklaring kunnen zijn voor de tijdelijke verhoging

----------

